# youtube downloading



## manishrpvv (Oct 24, 2012)

i want to download videos from 
*www.youtube.com/playlist?list=ELdItIDCSNLAM&feature=plcp

and from   meritnation.com

but unable to download them 
 i have tried  1. IDM   2. keepvid   3. savetube   4. byTubed   and lots of other techniques  like gong into the page info  and then try to capture the link from there also  ,  but none of them work 
 I have also tried to strem  to record from there  but this method also fails .  please suggest me method  / software  through which i can download these videos

i a using windows 7   chrome,  and firefox


----------



## p!e (Oct 26, 2012)

try YTD (You tube downloader)

YouTube Downloader - Software to download and convert YouTube video


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

Just use the extension for Firefox and it would add Download button in Firefox while you watch that video.


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2012)

Use Maxthon browser. 
You will have a default Download button, that will popup while you watch that video.


----------



## Theodre (Oct 27, 2012)

An awesome extension is there for youtube downloading in fiREfOx  Ant video downloader!! It gives the download button once you started streamming a video!! It support not only youtube but also any other video streaming site!!!


----------



## dabster (Oct 27, 2012)

Use Orbit downloader - it has something called grab++ which I have found to be always working on all video sites..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 28, 2012)

i use KEEPVID. just copy the link and you will be able to download the various formats


----------



## debarshi (Oct 28, 2012)

I used Atube Catcher long ago, but now I use IDM.....Both are good............ A particular version of IDM was not working, true but as of now, for me Version 6.12 Build 22 is working perfectly fine........ Another workaround is using firefox instead of chrome, I have seen it working better with IDM


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2012)

The video OP posted is restricted and I don't think any software/extension could download them. Didn't our member tkin post a method for these kinds, or am I forgetting something?


----------



## debarshi (Oct 29, 2012)

Would you post a link to that thread again..................


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 29, 2012)

just copy pasted the url in jdownloader for analysis & after about 1.5 minute of analysis(& 12mb data transfer) it found direct links of all videos in all formats ready to download(1.17gb in flv).


----------



## manishrpvv (Nov 4, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> just copy pasted the url in jdownloader for analysis & after about 1.5 minute of analysis(& 12mb data transfer) it found direct links of all videos in all formats ready to download(1.17gb in flv).



hey thanks for very good advice i will try this now



whitestar_999 said:


> just copy pasted the url in jdownloader for analysis & after about 1.5 minute of analysis(& 12mb data transfer) it found direct links of all videos in all formats ready to download(1.17gb in flv).



pls provide a guide thru which i can  download those files with jdownloader . bcz i don't have used it before .  how to paste links in jdownloader so that it can decrypt them ,


----------

